# Huge muscle bike collection for sale .



## jungleterry (May 21, 2019)

Hello a good friend of ours was going to set up a bicycle museum has many many Muscle bikes  but decided not to go that route we will be listing many Muscle bikes for him  in the next couple of months starting here on the cabe  and then posting on Muscle Bike forms and of course then eBay . Here's a few to start . Thank you for your interest Terry and Tammy


----------



## jungleterry (May 21, 2019)

These will all be listed with prices on for sale page as well . Thank you again


----------



## jrcarz (May 21, 2019)

I just want to add for Terry that the 2 Orange Bikes are the Iverson Rogue and what looks like possibly a Bandito. 
These are Ultra rare and it would be really difficult, to find these for sale elsewhere. 
George Barris ( Batmobile and Custom Car Builder  from the 1960's) was involved in the design of these bikes for Iverson. These bikes rarely come up for sale if you can find them.
They are both all original and complete.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 29, 2019)

Iverson 1970 Bandito pic for ya...


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 30, 2019)

Looks like a great collection.


----------



## Debikeman (Jan 18, 2020)

Do you still have the bandito ? I may be interested in buying it


----------



## Bikebones (Mar 10, 2020)

Any stingrays for sale  ????


----------

